# Peregrine Falcon Nest Lifestream Video.



## zozo (28 Apr 2021)

__





						Webcam - Slechtvalk - Venlo - NetcamViewer Live
					






					live.netcamviewer.nl
				









Another one at a different spot.


----------



## mort (28 Apr 2021)

Norwich cathedral has them as well
Link to camera  Norwich Cathedral Side 
and you can almost see my house from it.

I used to walk past the cathedral everyday and it was quite often raining feathers.


----------



## mort (4 May 2021)

Seems our norfolk Perigrines are pretty fearless









						Red kite battles with peregrine falcon above Norwich Cathedral
					

A Norfolk couple have captured on camera a stand-off between a red kite and Norwich cathedral's peregrines - with the latter claiming...




					www.eveningnews24.co.uk
				




We have lots of buzzards around here, even breeding pairs in the local woods, but it's normally them getting attacked by the local crows and seagulls. I thought I saw a red kite over here a couple of weeks ago but didn't think they ventured nearby, so convinced myself otherwise.


----------



## X3NiTH (4 May 2021)

When visiting Gdańsk I’ve always found the Falcons fascinating, so many of them flitting in and out of the church bell towers, really makes a change from the rabble of seagulls at home.

This Falcon is sitting on a nice clutch of eggs somewhere around the port of Gdańsk somewhere industrial as the cam sound is quite deafening, so volume down!


----------

